# buying a property in Adelaide



## Archie755 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi,

I have 489 visa sponsored by Orana NSW, however i want to stay in Adelaide SA.
my query is;
Can i buy a property in Adelaide though im on 489 visa and sponsored by another region.


----------

